# Do I or don't I?



## Stitch147 (Mar 19, 2019)

Do I enter this year's Thames path challenge or don't I? 
This is something I've done for the past 4 years and I'm undecided whether to sign up again this year or not.  
I normally take part in the London bridges trek version, which is 25km from Putney to just past Tower Bridge, crossing bridges along the route. It's an event I enjoy.
Or do I sign up for the Thames path version 25km from Putney to Hampton Court. This is a flatter course but not much of a challenge. 
So do I sign up again or have a year off?


----------



## Drummer (Mar 19, 2019)

Carpe diem.
This is not a rehearsal.


----------



## weecee (Mar 19, 2019)

Which scenery do you fancy on your walk? Something different or a route you have done before but enjoy.  Or just toss a coin.


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 19, 2019)

weecee said:


> Which scenery do you fancy on your walk? Something different or a route you have done before but enjoy.  Or just toss a coin.


I've done both routes twice. The bridges ones is easier to get home from. But the scenery is better on the path to Hampton Court and the crowds are less than in the City.


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 20, 2019)

Well I bit the bullet. I've signed up for the 25k Thames Bridges Trek again this year. If I can do a similar time to last year, which was just under 4 and half hours, I'll be happy.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 22, 2019)

If I know you Stitch. They would miss YOU. Well done & when I am in Cockney land in a few weeks I will do the Millennium & Blackfriars .


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 22, 2019)

Signed up for the poppy walk in June as well now.


----------



## Flower (Mar 22, 2019)

Stitch147 said:


> Well I bit the bullet. I've signed up for the 25k Thames Bridges Trek again this year.



Those bridges would definitely have missed you Stitch. I think you're amazing with all the walks you do


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 22, 2019)

Good luck Stitch.  Do you still do a lot of walking to work with your job at M&S?


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 22, 2019)

Matt Cycle said:


> Good luck Stitch.  Do you still do a lot of walking to work with your job at M&S?


I'm about a mile and a half walk away, so walk there and back. Plus all the walking round in the shop I do, I average 15,000 steps a day at work, sometimes more.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 22, 2019)

Being at work is good for being healthy.


----------

